# What are your dogs registered names?



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been thinking a lot about what I'm going to name them for their papers, I think I want "Roxy's Surfer Girl" but I have no idea what to do with Billabong lol. It just made me wonder what you guys ended up calling your little ladies and gents when the time came.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Perrys name is coltham music for dancing 
Lollys name is Amarose lollipop
Both of mine were named by the breeders, I have a little book with a list of names for a litter when I finally have one.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

His registered name really is.... Que Rico ! honestly..


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Mines are
coltham kieran
rydellan's love machine
afterglow back in a flash
incason singing the blues
talbotchis sweet melody
loving lucinda at chantico's
chantico's walk this way
chantico's out of control
chantico's stand by me

My Affix is Chantico which i love!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Pip and Roo were rescues so no idea, but my Pomeranian was Stardust's Little Foxy.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

(_Breeder's Kennel Name_) Jeremiah Johnson :joker:

(_Breeder's Kennel Name_) Sweetest Taboo :queen:


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

freedomchis said:


> Mines are
> coltham kieran
> rydellan's love machine
> afterglow back in a flash
> ...


I didn't know you had a talbotchi dog, that little black and tan I show is talbotchi dixi chick.
How did u pick ur affix? I still can't think of one!  
xxx


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Lol louise i know i got melody 2 years ago but she never made the grade and stays at home!!

My affix was hard too pick this was my 3rd name!! the two before i loved but i grew too love chantico too 
she is the goddess of a hearth fire and she ate on the day off a fast and was turned into a small dog so i loved the story (i shortened it down) so i loved the name of the goddess and i decided it was another name i would love and the kc decided i could have it!!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I have:
Autumn Grace's Gruffydd (call name Griffin)
Carlie Grace (call name Carlie)
Hidden Valley Summer Solstice (call name Sol)
Autumn Grace's Stitch in Time (call name Lilo)

Autumn Grace is my kennel name


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Triple A Ricky Ricardo (Ricky)
Triple A Dreaming of California (Cali) we are orginaly for California =)


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Jets is .... Prince sweep
Laylas is .... Karalee minnie mouse baby
Lucys is .... Spring delight? (I think that's what it is but I'm unsure)
I'm not sure about Roxy and Zoeys though. I will have to have a look. 
They were all named by their breeders.


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Chersya Phil is Milos name but she said she had run out of good names for the other dogs!!!

His brother was called Dave!!!
Thank goodness Milo didnt know he was called Phil!


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

Mason's KC name is (Breeders Affix) Blue Max. A bit random as he is fawn but his dad had blue in him!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rockys KC name is Magpugchi as good as it gets (very true lol), named by the breeder.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy is , Majestic Rolls Royce

Pixie is, Chivibes Pixie Bluebelle

Darcy is Chivibes Drummers Boy


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Pately Chocolate Charm (Tiny)

Miss Mini Dancer (Fifi) 

Cheeky Little Angel (Mimi) When i get my but on the KC Website and register her lol 

I cant be asked to type them all up! lol


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

Rache would Teddy's be the same as Darcy's then?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope Crawlin they'll have the same Kennel Name - Chivibes but not exactly each puppy in a litter is different. Sorry i know that was for Rachel!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Bentley's name is Samangie Sunspark


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It will be chivibes but it will have another name on the end. Did she give you his KC papers? It will be on there. x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney Jean of California
Fly Butterfly Fly of California

(not really...)

These names are soo funny!! My girls aren't registered, so they don't have anything special like other chis. How do people (and you guys too) come up with these names?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Theyre given by the breeder. For example My Mimi is called Mimi but her registered/pedigree name will be Cheekys Little Angel, Dustin/Bracken is Cheekys Shining Star its just a personal touch from them really


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy doesn't have a name noo but bracken does as robyn said

it's cheekys shining star I swear it better be true hahaha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha me too Sarah! He's going to be beautiful dont worry! If not bring him back!


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Theyre given by the breeder. For example My Mimi is called Mimi but her registered/pedigree name will be Cheekys Little Angel, Dustin/Bracken is Cheekys Shining Star its just a personal touch from them really


I got to choose my own! My Dad wanted Monterey Jack Chilli Pepper but she wouldn't have it HA HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Its was just easier to copy and paste the dogs in my name from the KC records (I don't still own all of these dogs but they are technically still in my name) A couple of them are still on the KC records but have died as well. Ch Parkbow Sweet Seduction died 3 weeks ago - 2 weeks short of her 15th birthday. 

Parkbow Little Precious 
Parkbow She Devil 
Parkbow Fallen Angel 
Parkbow Russian Angel 
Parkbow Snow Angel 
Parkbow Lucy Fer 
Parkbow Devils Delight 
Parkbow Devils Design 
Parkbow Devils Desire 
Parkbow Anastasia 
Parkbow Dare To Be Different 
Parkbow Snow Princess 
Parkbow I'm No Angel Chihuahua 
Parkbow Just A Dot Chihuahua 
Parkbow Lolita Chihuahua 
Parkbow Louise Chihuahua 
Parkbow Thelma
Parkbow Twinkle Toes Chihuahua 
Garlouchi Sweet Dreams At Parkbow 
Stanghurst Sweet-n-sassy At Parkbow Chihuahua 
Drewferry Vision Of Dreams At Parkbow 
Parkbow Passion 
Bramerita United With Parkbow 
Parkbow Sweet Seduction 

Parkbow Dare Devil Chihuahua 
Parkbow Devil In Disguise Chihuahua 
Parkbow Russian Devil Chihuahua 
Parkbow Diligence Chihuahua 
Parkbow Jeremy Fisher Chihuahua 
Parkbow The Devils Own Chihuahua 
Parkbow Samuel Whiskers Chihuahua


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

What's the "Ch" for? In my pup's 5 gen thingy she gave me, she has highlighted 2 names and they all have 'Ch' in front?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Mason said:


> I got to choose my own! My Dad wanted Monterey Jack Chilli Pepper but she wouldn't have it HA HA HA HA HA!!!


Yes sometimes if the breeders nice they letyou pick your own  

Sorry to hear that Parkbow


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Mason said:


> What's the "Ch" for? In my pup's 5 gen thingy she gave me, she has highlighted 2 names and they all have 'Ch' in front?


an abbreviation of Champion


----------



## Mason (Jun 7, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> an abbreviation of Champion



Oooooooooooh! Thank you


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Cookie is Prince Charming

Lola is Cornish Cream

Can't remember Tillie's off the top of my head


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Britney Jean of California
> Fly Butterfly Fly of California
> 
> (not really...)
> ...


I got to name mine. The breeder was after me for weeks before I collected him for his name for the AKC paperwork and I just didn't know. 

When I collected him from the breeder I still didn't know--lovely woman, she was trying to do all of this paperwork and make a personalised blanket for the puppy to take to his new home--She is amazing !!

Anyway, on the way home--he was in my lap for the drive--hours--I was talking to him and saying silly things....

Everytime I said mi perrito es que rico he would turn an look right at me. When I got home we tried a few names...the kids were having a laugh because none suited and then my son said " mira mami --perrito que rico" and the pup came running and he said that is it--I said what and he said "el nombre, que rico " so that is it. :hello1:


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

Cash's Registered Name is EDU'S LITTLE MIRACLE chosen by the breeder xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel -- not registered. She came from a pickup truck 

Oakley -- Oakley Hokus Pokus

Trigger -- (kennel name) Humuhumunukunukuapua'a

Bryco -- (kennel name) Not For Kids


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

ahhha !! found it lol 

Yes she did give me the KC papers Rache 

His name is Chivive Mocha (AL2) whatever that means lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

crawlin said:


> ahhha !! found it lol
> 
> Yes she did give me the KC papers Rache
> 
> His name is Chivive Mocha (AL2) whatever that means lol


Awww I like that. x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper is Daisy's Fearless Little Jasper

Hannah is My Tiny Blue Baby


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Jasper is Daisy's Fearless Little Jasper
> 
> Hannah is My Tiny Blue Baby


Ah the name suits Jasper well.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thomas Chico Cheekers

Thomas is my last name and since I am the last of the Thomas line, I wanted to extend the Thomas name to my doggie  My son's first name is Thomas.... its my way of making the Thomas line last alittle longer.... oh and my son named his first born Thomas Ryan.... so the Thomas line is extended alittle more 

Chico is his name-O

Cheekers is what I call him sometimes..


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Prada's is Niemi's Koala Wears Prada
Versachi's is Versachi's 40 Caliber Stilettos 

And my Tifa is not registered.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

My Feo is not registered because he is not pedigree, but I called him Feodore Dogstoevsky- in tribute to Fyodor Dostoevsky the russsian classics author/ philosopher.


----------

